# Anti-Toronto Content (Laughing At Them, Not With Them)



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## making_art

"The mayor lives up to his last name, because Fords aren’t really  reliable. And they are gas guzzlers, and he guzzles a lot of things that  would give him gas, it looks like, judging by his stature." ~ Russell Peters


----------



## David Baxter PhD

[video=facebook;636121746418078]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=636121746418078&set=vb.100000607746078  &type=2&theater[/MEDIA]


----------

